# Under sink garbage and recycle pull-out



## Rohey (May 24, 2008)

Planning a full kitchen remodel. Wife wants a pull-out cabinet with container for trash and one for recycle. We have seen plenty of full height base cabinet set-ups but nothing high quality for under a sink. The cabinet will have an under counter sink so clearance is clearly less than full height and limited depth because of the Garbage disposal and instant hot. This is a high end job so we want quality solution...............Thanks in advance. Any ideas?


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

Calculate the amount of room available, by subtracting the sink depth and toe kick height and all the layers of wood comprising the cabinet and if you can find a trash can that will still fit, it is easy.

Just build a large pullout using 100 lb rated full extension ball bearing slides and put your cans on it.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

The smallest pull-out garbage bin in a full sized cabinet is 9 gallon. There is no way you are going to get that capacity in a base cabinet under a sink in a pull-out configuration without a custom build. 
I believe this because you say high-end remodel. I know when I do high-end, that's not a 4 1/2" deep 20ga drop-in stainless sink. I just did a granite sink that was 9 1/2" deep and with the Evolution series Insinkerator disposal, there was barely room for the typical cleaning supplies. That along with the amount of plumbing for the exterior bib and RO system, there's just no room left. 
Perhaps your choice of materials does allow more room, I still have an issue with the concept. Those who store a garbage bin under their sink in a typical configuration have right/left swing doors. With them, you are still able to stay in front of the sink when opening the door to access the garbage. If you went with a pull-out setup, you'd have to physically move completely to the right or left of the drawer in order to gain access. I feel that's too awkward. That's why I'd try to configure an adjoining cabinet with the pull out garbage. That way you could be working in front of the sink and just a simple 1/4 turn right/left and you have access to the garbage bin without having to remove yourself from where you're working. 
But this is all based off you saying, "high end". When I hear that phrase, I'm assuming you are getting custom cabinets, and in that case, your cabinet manufacturer should have options for you.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

I concur with Angus. I typically put it in a cabinet next to the sink, not the sink cab.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

kgphoto said:


> I concur with Angus.


Add me to the list. That was great advice Angus.


----------



## Rohey (May 24, 2008)

*Pictures to help describe*

Great advice. I am really trying to figure out the workflow and placement for this kitchen. As you stand in front of the sink we have a corner with a lazy susan on the right and the dishwasher on the left. It is very convienent to stand at the sink scape dishes into the garbage rinse and put in the dishwasher in one movement. 

If we go as suggested, put the 9gal cans under the sink and we could relocate the cleaning supplies into a nearby cabinet?


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

Now we have to remodel the whole kitchen. The traffic flow here is really bad. LOL


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I just don't think it is possible to install pull-out 9 gallon trash and recycle bins, give the "headroom" under the sink and garbage disposer. They limit the depth of the cabinet too much I'm afraid.


----------

